# GTR TW Steel Limited Edition Watch



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Got my GTR watch today, limited edition 1 of 200 worldwide, apparently 25 of them are allocated to the UK. Very happy with the watch and the box is also good quality. 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

How much did it cost, and where doyou get one from ??


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> How much did it cost, and where doyou get one from ??


£500 ordered from Middlehurst Nissan contact Dave in the parts department
tel 0871 200 2021


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> How much did it cost, and where doyou get one from ??


One sold on E-bay for £335


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Paul_G said:


> One sold on E-bay for £335


must have been a gift to some SPECIAL CUSTOMER who then turned it into cash? I paid for mine.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

The one on ebay was different from this one, think your one looks better imho.
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> The one on ebay was different from this one, think your one looks better imho.
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


Weird, mine is genuine and 1 of 200 / 1 of 25 in the UK purchased from a Nissan HIgh Performance Dealer. The design on mine is the most up to date, the one on ebay is totally different but the box is exactly the same. The ebay seller claims 1 of 30 in the UK, how can this be? To my knowledge Nissan / TW Steel only have 1 model limited edition. If this is true then someThing fishy going on on ebay, i guess only Nissan can answer this?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Got my GTR watch today, limited edition 1 of 200 worldwide, apparently 25 of them are allocated to the UK. Very happy with the watch and the box is also good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hairy man lol


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Received mine today too, many thanks to Chris Batho for chasing the suppliers for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe there are 2 versions, as with the interior - one all black, one red/black..?


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

ozren said:


> maybe there are 2 versions, as with the interior - one all black, one red/black..?


Am advised by NHPC that the ebay watch is a fake and someone paid the seller £335 for it. Total rip off. NHPC have reported the seller to Nissan. It will be interesting to see how Nissan handle it because the seller can be identified.
Seller ebay id is oxford420 with 100% positive feedback, regularly sells cars on ebay.


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Received mine today too, many thanks to Chris Batho for chasing the suppliers for me! :thumbsup:


Yep David fully agree, Chris got them sent over from Germany to arrive before xmas. Special thanks to Chris.


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Nickgtr35 said:


> Am advised by NHPC that the ebay watch is a fake and someone paid the seller £335 for it. Total rip off. NHPC have reported the seller to Nissan. It will be interesting to see how Nissan handle it because the seller can be identified.
> Seller ebay id is oxford420 with 100% positive feedback, regularly sells cars on ebay.


lot of fakes in the World, so no surprise there. shame...


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Yours is this years version, the one on ebay looks like the one I have, which did come from the dealer when I bought my 1st GTR.

Both are nice in their own way.

Its interesting though how TW are associating themselves with manufacturers and F1 teams. They have just launched a watch for the Lotus F1 team.

Cheers


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Varsity said:


> Yours is this years version, the one on ebay looks like the one I have, which did come from the dealer when I bought my 1st GTR.
> 
> Both are nice in their own way.
> 
> ...


OK thanks for the clarification I will let the Nissan dealer know, yes TW Steel are definately enhancing the brand by using motorsport. Must cost them a fortune to have their name on an F1 car.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

The Lotus one is £150 cheaper. 

Says volumes!

Cheers


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wouldn't buy anything other than (proper with evidence and proper povidence & paperwork)TAG, toooooo many rip off merchants inc HPC's


----------

